# T-Online wechsel auf 1&1



## Konstantin Gross (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich plane meinen Internetzugang von T-Online DSL 1000 auf 1&1 3.072 zu wechseln da es viel günstiger ist, jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen 

Habt ihr von Nachteilen von 1&1 gehört?
- Ich persönlich noch nie, da ja alles über T-Online Backbones und ISP läuft.

Wie loggt man sich da ein?
- Ich habe einen Router und man kann ja bestimmt so wie bei T-Online seine Zugangsdaten eingeben und schon ist man online? Oder muss man Software von denen benutzen?

Ich habe Fastpath, wird das zu 1&1 übertragen?
- So wie ich das verstanden habe, switchen die im Verteiler was um und ich dürfte es ja dann auch mit 1&1 haben, da ja 1&1 sowas selbst seinen Kunden noch nicht anbieten kann.

Wie sieht es mit Kündigungsfrist bei T-Online aus?

Wenn ich bei T-Online kündige, geht das dann mit 1&1 nahtlos über?
- Wenn ich gekündigt habe, krieg ich meinen Internetzugang sofort das ich nahtlos surfen kann? Sprich ohne Ausfall?

Kann ich den T-Online Splitter behalten?
- Eigentlich ja da ich ihn ja sozusagen gekauft habe oder?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir die Fragen beantworten 

Gruss
Konstantin


----------



## braungraphix (22. Mai 2005)

Also als erstes ist ganz wichtig, dass du ein Schreiben verfasst und es an T-Online schickst denn ich habe eine Wechsel durchgeführt und hätte fast noch Zahlen müssen.

 Bei dem Router musst du nur die Daten ändern und keine neue Software.

 Ich habe zu 1&1 auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört und viele haben dort auch hingewechselt.

 Zu den Komponenten wie Splitter, dort musst du meißt die vom anderen Anbieter verwenden ist ja aber auch kein großer Akt das umzuschließen. Kannst es natürlich vorher mit dem Splitter des alten Anbieters versuchen.

 Meißt dauert es bei 1&1 ein wenig bis Sie das freischalten. Kannst aber bei T-Online in das Schreiben schreiben (klingt komisch ), dass sie zu dem Termin kündigen sollen, wo dein neuer Anschluss freigeschaltet wird.

 Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ja danke es hat mir schonmal weitergeholfen  Aber mit meinem jetzigen Splitter dürfte es doch kein Problem geben? Bei 1&1 steht auch nirgends, das ich einen neuen Splitter brauche.


----------



## braungraphix (22. Mai 2005)

Ja probier es aus ich denke auch nicht das es Probleme machen sollte. Ich musste bei Versatel umschalten. Viel Spaß beim surfen!


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. Mai 2005)

Weiß auch jemand wie es mit meinem Fastpath aussieht? Und ich habe bei T-Online nix zu der Kündigungsfrist gefunden habe sie auch wie andere Anbieter 2 Monate Kündigungsfrist? Weil meine Mindestvertragslaufzeit habe ich schon lange hinter mir


----------



## MCIglo (22. Mai 2005)

Da ich auch mit einem Wechsel liebäugel, mal ne andere Frage:
Meinen analogen Telefonanschluss bei der Teledumm muss ich aber behalten, oder?
Also praktisch nur den DSL-Anschluss und die Flat kündigen.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. Mai 2005)

Da ich auch mit einem Wechsel liebäugel, mal ne andere Frage:
Meinen analogen Telefonanschluss bei der Teledumm muss ich aber behalten, oder?
Also praktisch nur den DSL-Anschluss und die Flat kündigen.

Ja deinen Telefonanschluss musst du behalten, du musst nur deine Flat kündigen, 1&1 übernimmt dann auch deinen DSL Anschluss von der Telekom.


----------



## rebeccy (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Also wenn dein DSL Leitung und Flat schün über 1 Jahr läuft ist eis kein Problem das zu kündigen. Läuft es allerdings unter ein Jahr Stellen die sich manchmal quer den Anschluss zu kündigen.
Aber wechsel ist kein Problem.
Splitter kann behalten werden. Werden eh von der Telekom zugesendet.

Gruß Rebeccy


----------



## convo (25. Mai 2005)

hi leute,
 ich hab gehört von leuten,die 1&1 haben und fileahring betreiben,dass sie dann deinen DSL-speed auf ISDN-Qualität herabsetzen..

 Sie sollen auch alles kontrollieren,was du downloadest und so kannst du KEINE illegalen Sachen machen und wenn sich die häufen,dann wird dein speed für gewisse zeit lahmgelegt....

 kann da was dran sein?

 da hab ich ja echt angst zum "gläseren" Kunden zu werden..

 t-online macht sowas nicht,aber die haben ja noch nicht so viel kunden und da ist das noch alles überschaubar..

 hat jemand solche erfahrungen gemacht,der den tarif von 1&1 hat


----------



## braungraphix (25. Mai 2005)

Ich habe gehört, dass sie es bei Strato so machen die kontrollieren und setzen dann auch runter aber habe das noch nicht bei 1&1 mitbekommen. Mag natürlich sein!


----------



## MCIglo (25. Mai 2005)

Einfach verklagen, wenn soetwas vorkommt!
Das verstößt warscheinlich nicht nur gegen das Datenschutzgesetz!
Hast du wirklich was illegales gemacht, sind diese Beweise, die sie hätten auch nutzlos, da sie nur durch illegale Aktivitäten des Providers zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## convo (25. Mai 2005)

@MCIglo

 schon mal das AGB von 1&1 durchgelesen?

 wenn allgemein bei einem Internet-Anbeiter einen Vertrag abschließt oder sei es auch eine andere Sache,dann stimmst du dem AGB zu und deren AGb sagt unter anderem,dass Sie das machen....

 Also kannst du nichts machen...

 Verklagen bringt nichts..

 Wenn in dem AGB drinn stehen würde,dass du 100.000 Euro zahlen müsstest,einfach so,das könnten sie rein theoretisch machen...

 Rein praktisch wird das nicht der Fall sein,da sie sich evlt. Ärger einhandeln und das macht keinen Sinn 

 @braungraphix

 ja,das hab ich auch gehört,Strato sind die schlimmsten von allen...
 Die drosseln nicht nur Ports,sondern sperren diese sogar beim Filesharing...
 von diversen Leuten,die auch 1&1 haben,soll sows vorgefallen sein...

 selbst weiß man sowas natürlich nicht,bis man selsbt die Erfahrung gemacht hat


----------



## MCIglo (25. Mai 2005)

convo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @MCIglo
> 
> schon mal das AGB von 1&1 durchgelesen?
> 
> ...


Falsch!
Auch die AGBs unterliegen Gesetze. Stehen AGBs im Widerspruch zu einem Gesetz (was in diesem Fall klar gegeben ist) so gilt zumindest der betroffene Abschnitt als nicht geschrieben.
Es gibt auch Firmen, die über ihre AGBs die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren außer Kraft setzen. Dies ist nicht möglich!

Streng genommen sind AGBs nur für den Kunden gut. Mitlerweile ist so ziemlich alles gesetzlich geregelt. Und diese Regeln dürfen mit AGBs nicht verschlechtert werden, nur verbessert (aus Sicht des Kunden)


----------



## Freak2k (26. Mai 2005)

Die kontrollieren nicht, was du saugst
Tiscali drosselt einem die Bandbreite, wenn man rund um die uhr, wie so'n irrer an der Leitung hängt (steht aber in den AGB's)

Man braucht bloß seinen Vertrag bei T-Online kündigen!
Der Anschluss an sich zieht auch zu 1&1 um...dadurch fallen auch einige kosten der Telekom weg!
Um die anschlusskündigung bei der Telekom kümmern sich jedoch die leute von 1&1!

Hab ich auch grad durch! Hat alles Prima geklappt!


----------



## McVader83 (26. Mai 2005)

Ich bin auch grad auf 1&1 gewechselt und muss sagen das das super geklappt hat. Den Splitter von der Teledoof hab ich behalten, da das eh genau der gleiche ist und die Teledoof die Dinger auch nicht wieder einsammelt. (Nach meinen ganzen Umzügen hab ich hier noch 4 Splitter und 6 NTBAs liegen) Gekündigt hat 1&1 für mich. Den Router kann man theoretisch behalten, wobei ich die Hardware Angebote mit der Fritz! Box von 1&1 eigentlich ziemlich gut finde.

Also ich bin vollends zufrieden mit 1&1, besonders nachdem ich mir mal die ganzen Sonderfunktionen angeguckt habe, die in dem DSL Paket Standardmäßig mit drin ist.
Als Beispiel: 1x .de Domain for free inkl. Webspace, Exchange Server für 6,99 € (Bei anderen Anbietern kostet das 9,99 €), dickes Softwarepaket, Surfen über 1&1 Hotspots, 50 POP3 Postfächer inkl. Viren und Spamschutz und das 10GB Mediacenter zum Hochladen von Bildern und so... Nicht zu vergessen die VoiceFlat zu 9,99 €

Saugen tu ich aber nicht, deswegen kann ich keine Aussage zur Bandbreitenbeschränkung machen. Aber theoretisch kann man nicht dagegen klagen, denn in der Leistungsbeschreibung des DSL Anschluss steht:



> Die am Anschluss des Kunden konkret erreichbare Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit hängt von den jeweiligen physikalischen Gegebenheiten der Anschlussleitung ab. Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit während der Nutzung ist zudem u. a. von der Netzauslastung des Internet-Backbones des jeweiligen Internet-Service-Providers und der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der angewählten Server des jeweiligen Inhalteanbieters abhängig. Die mittlere Verfügbarkeit liegt bei 97,0 % im Jahresdurchschnitt.


----------



## Freak2k (26. Mai 2005)

Von 1&1 werden keine beschränkung vorgegeben...halt nur die physikalischen!
Die prüfen auch nicht, was man saugt...


----------



## convo (26. Mai 2005)

also da ich jetzt soviel postitive Sachen von 1&1 höre,dann können die ja nicht so schlimm sein....

Ist ja ne menge an features auch dabei,wie mir scheint.

Also ich muss halt nur bei T-Online kündigen. 1&1 stellt auch ein wunderbares Kündigunsformular zur Verfügung,wo man nur noch seine Adresse eingeben muss und dann kann man es als PDF-Dokument drucken und abschicken.

T-Online schickt mir dann nach einer gewissen Zeit nochmal einen Brief,in dem der letzte Vertragstag drinsteht,oder

Der Text,den ich abschicke,lautet ja:


```
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
 
hiermit kündige ich verbindlich und fristgemäß zum nächstmöglichen Termin den o.g. DSL-Tarif.
 
Bitte bestätigen Sie den Eingang dieser Tarif-Kündigung schriftlich per E- Mail oder Brief und
 
nennen Sie mir den letzten Vertragstag, an dem ich meinen DSL-Tarif noch nutzen kann.
 
Mein DSL-Anschluss soll unverändert bestehen bleiben und ist somit nicht Bestandteil
 
dieser Kündigung.
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
```
 
Also schicken die mir nochmal nen Brief,denk ich.

Aber was müssen die mit der Telekom klären?

Ich behalte ja alles von Telekom. Aber ich steige von T-DSL 1000 auf T-DSL 2000 um,um den einmaligen Bereitstellungsgebühren von 99,95 Euro auszuweichen.

Das von Tiscali weiß ich. Die sollen ja sogar Ports von Fileahring sperren. Also denen ist echt alles zuzutrauen.

Aber 1&1 soll jetzt auch nicht mehr das sein,was es früher war. Seit Ihrem super günstigen Flatrate-Angebot,sollen auch die sowas machen,hab ich gehört.

Aber wenn ich hier alle Kommentare lese,dann scheint das ja nicth der Fall zu sein .

Nicht,dass ich dann jetzt wie ein Irrer den ganzen Tag on bin und nur saug und saug.
Also so werde ich auch nicht sein,aber ich werde im Monat dann sicherlich schon über 1500 MB kommen,was ja bisher bei dem Tarif von T-Online die Grenze war.
Also 100 GB werd ich im Monat sicherlich nicht saugen  .


Aber steht in den AGB's von 1&1 oder irgendwo sonstiges,dass die bei sehr hohen Traffic (was verstehen man überhaupt unter "sehr" hohen Traffic? 1000 MB oder 100000 MB?)
die Geschwindigkeit kürzen oder sonstiges?

Also ich werde auch deren Router nehmen,aber den WLAN-Router. Falls ich mal ein Notebook kriegen sollte,dann hab ich alles da und sowohl der Kabelgebundene Router,als auch der WLAN-Router kosten 0 Euro,also warum nicht dann das Beste von allem nehmen? 

Also das Modem von T-Online will ich nimmer behalten. Das kann außer Internetzugang gar nichts und ein Router wäre schon schön für später.

Aber hat sonst irgendjemand mit 1&1 schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?

Würde mich auch mal freuen,wenn sich jemand melden würde,der viel downloadet,damit ich Gewissheit bekomme,dass 1&1 nicht so harte Sachen macht wie Tiscali oder sonstiges.

Vielen Dank an euch alle


----------



## thooomy (27. Mai 2005)

naja 1&1 ... wie mans nimmt .. mich haben die gehörig verarscht -> hab vor ein paar monaten mir den DSL vertrag machen lassen und zwar genau 1,5 wochen BEVOR die neue Tarife eingeführt hatten: doppelte bandbreite, halber preis und keine anschlussgebühr.

Das haben mir die ar** natürlich nicht gesagt sodass ich ich jetzt ein haufen kohle zahlen muss und andere neukunden  sich freuen... Nachdem ich denen einen bösen brief geschriebenhab, kam nur das ich doch den tarif wechseln kann - kann ich aber nicht da ja die mindestvertragslaufzeit noch läuft. Ich finde da hätte man schon so kundenfreundlich sein können und die Übergangszeit geltend machen können - ich bin mir GANZ sicher das die auch shcon 1,5 wochen vorher wussten das bald neue tarife kommen werden... ein kleines "warten sie noch ne woche, es lohnt sich" hätte ja gereicht.

Naja und jetzt wo ich kunde bin zocken die mich regelmäßig über den volumentarif ab... behaupten ständig ich sei übern limit, obwohl das nicht hinkommt (da ichs selbst überprüfe). 
Also bei 1&1 gilt: als Neukunde bist du König .. als Bestandskunde guckst du IMMER in die Röhre. Ich werd jedenfalls keinen vertrag mehr mit 1&1 machen, aber vielleicht machen ja andere bessere Erfahrungen...


----------



## McVader83 (28. Mai 2005)

Reden wir von dem selben 1&1 ?
Ich hab meinen Vertrag auch 2 Wochen bevor die den Tarifwechsel gemacht haben gemacht. Dann kamen die neuen Tarife. Ich denke mir so "NA  TOLL" und ruf da an. Dann sagt mir der liebe Hotlinemitarbeiter. das die mir netterweise den Tarif zum 1.7.05 umstellen obwohl meine Vertragslaufzeit noch bis 1.4.06 geht. Und er erwähnte auch noch, das die das mit allen Kunden machen.

Übrigens hält die 1&1 Marketingabteilung solche Tarifwechsel immer ziemlich geheim, eben damit die Verkäufer nicht sagen: "Warten sie noch 2 Wochen" Was ja gesamtbetrieblich betrachtet ziemlich  wär.


----------



## Freak2k (2. Juni 2005)

Die Vertragslaufzeit ist dazu da, dass du an 1&1 gebunden bist
Tarifwechsel lassen sie eigentlich immer zu, du bleibst ja bei ihnen! 
Kündigen kannst du erst nach ablauf der frist!
Und nich nur 1&1....eigentlich alles mögliche an anbietern!


----------



## Konstantin Gross (2. Juni 2005)

Gut das ich noch gewartet habe, den 1und1 hat das DSL 3000 nicht mehr im Angebot sondern DSL 6016!   Für den selben Preis wie 3000, also da werde ich jetzt garantiert zuschlagen.  ;-) Wenn man bedenkt das ich zu meinem T-Online DSL 1000 14€ im Monat spare, muss Telekom aber gewaltig was an seinen Preisen machen.


----------



## MCIglo (2. Juni 2005)

Hehe, hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich das vor 2 Tagen gesehen hab 
Kündigungsschreiben ausgedruckt, liegt im Rucksack


----------



## MCIglo (4. Juni 2005)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/17601/0

1&1 versucht, 'Power-User' loszuwerden.


----------



## convo (4. Juni 2005)

@McIglO

     danke erstmal für diesen netten Artikel,den du gefunden hast

 hab ihn mir mal durchgelesen und es geht doch da drum,wenn jemand mehr als 20 GB/Monat an Traffic verbraucht,dann kriegt er von 1&1 eine Mitteilung,in der man bittett,diesen Kunden loszuwerden,indem sie 100 Euro dafür anbieten,nicht?

     aber wer ist die United-Internet-Gruppe?

 Wenn man dieses Angebot von ihnen annimmt,dann wechselt man zu einem anderen Provider,sprich Internetanbieter,aber was GMX und Schlund mit der ganzen Sache zutun haben,kapier ich echt nicht :suspekt:

 PS: Hab mich auch mal be 1&1 erkundigt und es werden KEINE Portdrosselungen oder portbeschränkungen durchgezogen.. In dem Artikel stand auch,dass überdurchschnittliche Traffic-Verbraucher-Kunden auch keinen aufpreis oder so dafür zahlen müssen,denn Flatrate ist ja Flatrate .

  Denke,dass man bei 1&1 besser aufgehoben ist,als bei Tiscali oder sie,die ja Ports sperren etc..

  Filesharing läuft nach meines wissens reibungslos und 1&1 unternimmt nichts

 EDIT: was sagt ihr dazu: hier und hier
 Ich wusste gar nicht,dass DSL-Flatrate noch billiger geht. Der eine Link zeigt einen Anbieter mit 3,99 Euro im Monat und den anderen mit 0 Euro im Monat..
 Wahnsinn.. Komisch ist,dass ich keinen Haken find und die Router sind auch kostenlos und super :suspekt:


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

United Internet = 1&1 , Schlund, GMX, Sedo, Internext .....

http://www.unitedinternet.de/


----------



## hogakieiinsellahnau (5. Juni 2005)

Erstens:
Denk bitte daran, nachdem Du zu 1&1 gewechselt hast (es gibt hier keine Kündigung sondern nur eine Umstellung, hat was mit der rechtlichenseite zu tun), kannst Du deine alte Email-Adresse (T-Online) nicht mehr über ein Mailprogramm z.Bsp. MS Outlook, abrufen, 1&1 ist von T-Online gesperrt worden und die Freischaltung bei T-Online extra für 1&1 klappt nicht immer (Kundenstrategie). Du kannst dann nur noch über WebMail deine Mails anschauen und weiterleiten.

Zeitens:
Wenn Du eine DFÜ-Verbindung herstellen kannst, dann kann man seine Mails trotzdem noch abrufen, ist aber sehr schwierig, ich habe die Fritzbox und da geht es nicht.

Drittens:
Die Fritzbox übernimmt dann die Kontrolle und irgnoriert dann die Programmierung der TK-Anlage (falls vorhanden) somit klingeln dann alle Telefone. Habe aber noch nicht herausgefunden wie man das ändern kann.

Viertens:
Der Support (Hotline) ist nicht sehr gut, erst hängt man 5 Minuten in der Warteschleife und dann bekommt man eine Antwort für Anfänger und das alles für 99 Cent in der Minute, der Support (Mail) ist nicht besser hier wird man sogar noch verarscht und bekommt als Hilfe nutzlose Standard Mails die einem auch nicht weiterhelfen. Somit wird das Problem von einem zum anderen geschoben in meinem Beispiel 1&1 -> T-Online -> AVM -> Symantec

Wenn man die DFÜ-Verbindung aber mal weg läßt, dann ist es eine super Sache gegenüber T-Online, obwohl die Hotline viel besser ist.

Gruß Holger


----------



## convo (5. Juni 2005)

also die e-mail-adresse von T-online ist mir egal,hab eh lauter GMX email-adressen und die sind ja nicht betroffen..
 hab mit der T-online mail weder irgendwann einmal eine mail unter dieser adresse verschickt noch empfangen,deswegen ist es mir ehrlich gesagt egal 

 wenn ich auf andere anbieter umsteige,dann wird die adresse von t-online auch nicht mehr nutzbar sein,denk ich,denn warum sollten die das bei denen dann tun

 Ja,hast recht,support (e-mail) kann ich selber bezeugen,ist echt miserabel,wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf...

 Also ich hatte mal ISDN und da brauchte man ja ne Fritz-Box,wenn ich micht täusche..

 als ich dann DSL kriegte,musste die Firtzbox vom PC entfernt werden,da mein PC irgendwie mit der ISDN-Fritzbox nicht klar kam,obwohl man sie eigentlich auch drin lassen könnte..

 Ich habe hier 3 Telefone, Das 1.Telelfon hat die Telefonnummer x und die beiden anderen Telefonnummer die Nummer y..
 Hab auch noch eine Fax-Nummer,die ich ebenfalls noch nie hernahm mit der nummer z.

 Um ins Internet reinzugehen,muss ich doch außer diesen 3 Nummern noch eine Nummer haben,oder

 eine Nummer w NUR für das Internet,oder

 Ehrlich gesagt,hab ich keine Ahnung wie die heißen soll,aber 1&1 verlangt diese Nummer,damit Sie mich dementsprechend umsiedeln können,aber ich hab von T-Online für die DFÜ-Verbinung nur eine T-Online-Rufnummer (ob es das wohl ist), einen Benuzternamen und ein Kennwort..

 meinst du mit der DFÜ-Verbindung auch andere mails,die ich sonst immer mit Outlook Express geöffnet hab außer der T-online email-addy


 Wenn ich jetzt keine Fritzbox mehr hab,das geht doch,nicht? hab nur den Splitter und das Modem von T-online..

 von 1&1 lass ich mir deren kostenfreien router schicken und dann krieg ich die zugangsdaten für die DFÜ,oder also mit 1&1 Rufnummer,statt T-online-Rufnummer,mit Kennwort und Benutzername per post,denk ich..


----------



## Konstantin Gross (16. Juni 2005)

Jetzt habe ich mir mal genauer erkundigt und hab festgestellt durch den Online-Verfügbarkeitscheck von Telekom das mein Anschluss nur bis DSL 3000 geht. Da war ich natürlich nicht sehr erfreut, weil hey DSL 6000 für einen schnäppchen Preis  Jetzt habe ich mal weiter gesucht und gesehen, das GMX DSL 3000 anbietet für den selben Preis wie 1und1 da sie ja Partner sind (United Internet), werde jetzt denke ich mal zu GMX gehen und mir bei Ihnen DSL 3000 holen. Hat jemand GMX oder hat Erfahrungen mit ihnen? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts negatives gelesen bzw. gehört.


----------



## McVader83 (16. Juni 2005)

GMX und 1und1 sind die selbe Firma. Wenn die die gleichen Tarife haben, würde ich eher zu 1und1 gehen, weil die die größere Sparte von beidem ist. Ich seh grad keinen Grund dafür überhaupt zu GMX zu gehen.


----------



## MCIglo (16. Juni 2005)

@Counterfeit: lieg warscheinlich daran, dass die Teledumm nur bis 3mbit anbietet 

Im übrigen ist dieser Check n bissl für Ars.. .Hab mal die Telefonnummer von meinem Arbeitsplatz eingegeben (im Stadtgebiet Würzburg) Angeblich gibts dort garkein TDSL...


----------



## teleshop24 (20. Juni 2005)

Freak2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Vertragslaufzeit ist dazu da, dass du an 1&1 gebunden bist
> Tarifwechsel lassen sie eigentlich immer zu, du bleibst ja bei ihnen!
> Kündigen kannst du erst nach ablauf der frist!
> Und nich nur 1&1....eigentlich alles mögliche an anbietern!


 Bin Kundenberater bei 1&1 wenn ihr direkte fragen haben so schreibt mich einfach an, freue mich auf zuschriften gruss stefano


----------



## Konstantin Gross (20. Juni 2005)

McVader83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GMX und 1und1 sind die selbe Firma. Wenn die die gleichen Tarife haben, würde ich eher zu 1und1 gehen, weil die die größere Sparte von beidem ist. Ich seh grad keinen Grund dafür überhaupt zu GMX zu gehen.



Ja schon klar  Aber das Problem ist das 1 & 1 die DSL 3000 nicht mehr im Angebot hat nur 6000! Und das kann ich bei mir nicht nutzen wie gesagt laut dem Check nur DSL 3000 höchstens.


----------



## convo (21. Juni 2005)

von welchem check redest du

 und DSL 6000 ist am anfang eh so gut wie fast nirgends verfügbar,nur bei großstädte...

 Wenn du DSL 6000 nimmst,dann wird halt deine Bandbreite dementsprechend auf DSl 3000 abgebremst,da es ja höher nicht bei dir geht.

 Wenn dann bei dir DSl 6000 verfügbar sein wird,dann wirst du es auch nutzen können.

 Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit,bis DSL 6000 genauso abgedeckt sein wird,wie DSl 1000 und 2000 überall 

 Denke,dass das problem nicht allzu groß ist


----------



## Konstantin Gross (21. Juni 2005)

T-Online bietet einen Check an für DSL damit kannst du sehen was deine Leitung so kann. Mhh das habe ich jetzt ihrgendwie überhaupt nicht bedacht das es dann ja auf DSL 3000 runtergekurbelt wird.


----------



## convo (22. Juni 2005)

ja,den check kenn ich schon,den bietet auch Telekom an.
 aber ich kenne keinen Check mit dem man auf DSL 6000 Verfügbarkeit prüfen kann


----------



## teleshop24 (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Lese immer die frage von DSL300 auf DSL6000, es ist einfach möglich zuwechseln und es geht.Habe selber gewechselt und nutze jetzt DSL6000. Biete euch hilfe an wenn Ihr einfach wechseln wollt oder Neuanmeldungen. Wenn Ich euch helfen kann so mache ich es für euch und den Auftrag übernehme ich. Also mic einfach anschreiben.

Kundenberater 1&1

Stefano


----------



## Konstantin Gross (24. Juni 2005)

An alle die es interessiert, ich habe in der aktuellen PC Welt gelesen, das Telekom ab 1. Juli DSL 6000 hinzufügen will.


----------

